# Anybody tuned a Infinity Basslink in Cruze?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boats4life said:


> I just picked up a Infinity Basslink on the cheap (usually a $350 system) and I'm trying to find out how to tune it for better play with the stock speakers. Before anyone goes off about "if you want better quality, pick something else and upgrade your stockers" I've been heavily considering doing the single 15" setup from XtremeRevolution's thread, but I decided to spend the money on the baby instead, so since this was cheap, that's what I got. The biggest peeve I have had so far is that with every setup I've tried in the Cruze, it's muffled by the deadening in the trunk area and by the time I've turned up the amp enough to hear it, I've started distorting the sound and killing the whole point... Anybody have some pointers with this? Xtreme, care to jump in? lol


Looking at the manual so far, here's some information. 

The box is small. Way too small for any normal 10" sub I'd ever build. Makes me believe this is a high Qts box. Basically, it rolls off quickly and creates a "boomy" bass. Yes, that is possible with sealed boxes that are too small as well as vented boxes. I wish I had the T/S specs and internal volume of the box so I can help you with tuning more, but here's what I can offer you as far as advice. 

Crossover frequency is 12db/octave from 50-120hz. I would try 80hz or 90hz and see how you like it. Basically, that's as high of a bass frequency as it will play. The stock speakers don't really play much of anything good below about 80hz, so that's where you'd want this to pick up. It also depends on the type of music you listen to. 

Bass boost is a boost at 40hz, from -6db to +3db. I would set it at +1 and go from there. 

According to the manual, there's a phase switch on the panel with the electrical connections. This is something you have to play with to figure it out. Basically, if you have two drivers playing bass frequencies that are completely out of phase with each other, the bass will cancel out and you won't hear anything. This is exactly what happens when you play a subwoofer in free air; no actual bass is created. You need a box to separate the waves. What you have here is the door speakers creating bass as well as this subwoofer creating bass. You need them to both be in-phase. If they are out of phase, they will cancel each other out at the frequencies they are both trying to play. Select the correct phase based on which one gives you more overall bass. 

Start off low with the gain and work your way up. You'll want balance here, not all out bass. The reason is for SPL matching. You don't want the exact same volume coming out of the sub at low listening levels as you do at higher ones. Play a moderate music level and then adjust the gain on the sub to match what you're hearing in the door speakers. 

If all else fails, follow the adjustment procedure in the owner's manual on page 4:

http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutchfield.com/Manuals/108/108BASSLIN.PDF

Don't hesitate to ask questions if you want to understand something better or if I haven't explained it well enough.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That helps so much already, thanks! I'll have to check this out tomorrow. I currently have it set 180* out of phase and it seems to hit harder that way, but I'll play with everything together to see what works.


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Boats, I have the same setup (BaseLink) as you. Had it about 6 monthes now and I love it. Anyway, was reading Xtreme's reply and had to run out and check my settinigs on mine. They have it set exactly as Xtreme suggested. Set it there and you should be good!


----------

